# AKC Yellow Lab Puppies



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

We have 5 AKC registered lab puppies for sale: 5 white/yellow. They where born Sept 26. Both mom and dad are great family dogs as well as great retrievers and great hunters. We are the owners of the Dam (yellow), and our daughter owns the Sire(chocolate). The Dam is on site. Pups have had their dew claws removed. They have their first shots and are ready for a new home. We are asking $350 for females and $300 for males.

1 yellow Male
4 yellow females

We are located in Roy.

Jimmy or Cara
801-232-3927 or 801-425-4329[attachment=0:13grp1u8]puppies 6 weeks 019.JPG[/attachment:13grp1u8]


----------

